# Jasmijn Muller Zwift distance record



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2017)

I had a search around and couldn't find a thread on this. Mods do merge if I missed it.

Jasmijn Muller is presently doing a Zwift distance record. I think she's still going.

Here are a couple of things from Twitter






And she's done it. Ladies and gentlemen, a new #ZwiftDistanceRecord of 1,627km. Congratulations to record breaker Jasmijn Muller.










Jasmijn has hit 1,800km right on the 60 hour mark, and is very pleased with herself.














A


----------



## Bimble (21 Feb 2017)

Over 60 hours in the saddle ... that's one hell of an achievement ... but she stopped a couple of minutes ago (who can blame her, she much be exhausted and aching and sore in places I could only dream of with my little commute to work):
https://twitter.com/JasmijnMuller1/status/834033285282004992


> Ladies and gentlemen, she's decided to stop. Nothing more to prove, and best to quit before anything breaks.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (21 Feb 2017)

Well, that's about 60 times longer than I've ever managed on a turbo!


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2017)

What is a Zwift distance record? I've been receiving various updates elsewhere, and it sounds impressive, but what is it she's actually done?


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2017)

@srw more info on her ride, what Zwift is, and what she's training for here: http://road.cc/content/news/217830-...r-beats-zwift-distance-record-more-1000-miles


----------

